# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Najljepše kod dojenja

## ajam

Nova sam u forumu, a zanima me vaše mišljenje o sljedećem - što vam je najljepše kod dojenja?
Kod ovoga ne mislim na klasičan odgovor - veza između majke i djeteta, to je najzdravije i sl. - to svi znamo i to je neosporno, mislim na sitnice, npr. meni je osobno kod dojenja najljepše vidjeti kako mlijeko curi niz bradu. Znate ono, najede se, zaspe, pusti bradavicu a iz usta teče potočić mlijeka koje je uvukao, ali nije stigao gutnuti, jer ga je san pretekao, ili papa i gleda te u oči, malo iz kosa, pa ti se naceri, ali na pušta ciku pa mu malo mlijeka pobjegne. Užitak za gledati.

----------


## Rency

meni je najlijepse kad se nasmije sa cikom u ustima pogled u mene i osmjeh preko cijelog liceka ,joj obozavam dojit  :Love:

----------


## sis

Kad popapa, pusti siku, pogleda mamu i trepne okicama. A osmjeh od uha do uha...

----------


## Sun

meni je najslađe kad se mazi sa svojom cikom, drži otvorena usta i maše glavicom lijevo desno, dodirujući cicu. Obično joj pritom i nešto govori (guguće)   :Saint:

----------


## Trina

> meni je najlijepse kad se nasmije sa cikom u ustima pogled u mene i osmjeh preko cijelog liceka ,joj obozavam dojit


Isto ovo  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## spooky

najljepši mi je njezin pogled ispod cice ili

kad si pocica pa poslije sa smješkom na licu cmokće i gleda me u oči

ili

kad je po noći sve tiho, a čuje se samo  gutanje  :Heart:

----------


## kloklo

Kad je bila malena beba, pogled ispod cice u kojem piše "Mama, obožavam te" me bacao u trans, a tek slatki prizor kad bi naslonila obrašćić na nju da si malo odspava ili kad jednu cica a drugu mazi, nježno, nježno   :Heart:  

A sad, kad mi veli: Mama, molim te, daj mi moju slatku, slatku titi! 
 -opet sam po podu kad vidim koliko joj to znači.

Najljepše u dojenju mi je što mi dijete cijelim svojim biće pokazuje kako uživa i tako sam sretna što joj mogu priuštiti nešto što joj nosi tako silnu sreću i zadovoljstvo.
Zbog toga je poseban gušt dojiti starije dijete, koje ti osim govorom tijela, vrlo jasno može reći pravim riječima, rečenicama, kolika je silna i iskonska potreba i ljubav djece prema cici   :Heart:  

Cica je najveće evolucijsko dostignuće  :D

----------


## lejla

Dok su bili mali-mali najsladjem i je bilo kad se napapaju pa zaspe na cici u marami. Spavaju onako potpuno 'oduzeti', obraz spljosten izmenju cice i marame, usta napola otvorena!

Kasnije mi je bilo najmilije kad doji, pa podigne sarmerski zaljubljeni pogled prema meni a bradavicu ne pusta - onda se nasmije od-uha-do-uha, a jezik mu malo proviri jer grcevoti pritiska bradavicu da je ne izgubi!

----------


## VedranaV

Ljubav i dodir i to što znaš da djetetu daješ najbolje što postoji.

----------


## momtobe

Kad ju dojim na boku i zaspi, pogledam ju iz profila, i vidim samo bucmasti obraščić, nos, i liniju trepavica... to lišce je najmedeniji prizor na svijetu!

----------


## Luna Rocco

Kad ga nasmijavam, a on ne želi pustiti ciku, nego mi se naglas cereka s njom u ustima. U životu nisam vidjela ljepši prizor.  :Heart:

----------


## cekana

K. se igra s tatom na drugoj strani kreveta i onda se okrene, spazi ciku i vratolomno juriiiiiiiiiiš preko svih prepreka, s otvorenim ustima i pritom dahće ko mali peso   :Heart:

----------


## MARCY

Kada pusti cicu, pogleda me , kaže:"Jako fina mamina cica" i onda nastavi dalje

Kada usred noći dotapka u našu sobu, popne se na krevet i kaže "Ja ću sada cicati"  :Laughing:

----------


## makka

> Kad ga nasmijavam, a on ne želi pustiti ciku, nego mi se naglas cereka s njom u ustima. U životu nisam vidjela ljepši prizor.


aaaaa, ovo je i meni jedan od najdražih....a što je stariji to ima više ljepota...

sada mi je super kada siki po noći, pa kada se nacica, okrene se na drugu stranu i još par puta zamljacka, duboko uzdahne i nastavi spavati   :Saint:  
....svaki put se rastopim i zaspem sa smješkom na licu

----------


## zrinka

kad zaokrene ocima od miline, kad primi siku   :Heart:  
i mislav je taj _mot_ ima duuugo

----------


## cekana

> kad zaokrene ocima od miline, kad primi siku   
> i mislav je taj _mot_ ima duuugo


Jooooooj daaaa   :Zaljubljen:  kao da padne u trans, uh   :Love:

----------


## jadranka605

kad uhvati ciku, pa pušta ugodne zvukove mljackanja, 
kad se umire od smijeha, a ne pušta ciku   :Grin:  ,
i ima mot kad u jednom trenutku usred dojenja pusti cicu, pogleda me sa onim sitnim ustima u kojima jezik još stoji kao da cica, nasmije mi se dok se mlijeko cijedi niz lice i onda sa nevjerojatnom točnošću ponovo zgrabi cicu.  :Heart:

----------


## Honey

Dok je bio mala beba, cijelo vrijeme je mirisao na mlijeko. Fiiino!
A sad, dok cica, pikne me prstom u oko i kaže: "oko", pa pikne u nos i kaže: "nof", pa pokaže moja usta: "ufta", naravno, ne puštajući ciku iz usta   :Laughing:

----------


## ivona

.....kad spavam i u snu osjetim da se sama "priključila"...

...kad s obje rukice drži cicku pa je kao odgurne pa opet brzo privuče pa dva - tri gutljaja pa opet odgurne pa privuče...

.. ma svaki trenutak mi je prekrasan

----------


## VedranaV

> kad zaokrene ocima od miline, kad primi siku   
> i mislav je taj _mot_ ima duuugo


E da, oči mu se opuste, krenu prema gore, kapci napola spušteni, baš vidiš da mu je dooobro.

I super mi je što i na mene dojenje djeluje smirujuće, pustim sve ostale brige, baš se smirim.

----------


## ajam

I super mi je što i na mene dojenje djeluje smirujuće, pustim sve ostale brige, baš se smirim.[/quote]


živa istina!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## magriz

> kad je po noći sve tiho, a čuje se samo  gutanje


  :Zaljubljen:  a kad krene mlijeko predahivanje između gutanja...

i akd mi navlači uho dok cica i čupa kosu   :Love:

----------


## anchi

Najljepše mi je kad se smješka sa cicom u ustima; kad ga stavljam u položaj za dojenje, a on razgorači oči i mljacka buljeći u cicu; kad mljacka, a mlijeko mu curi niz obraze; kad guguće cici i primi je s obje ručice; kad zaspi s ličekom među cicama...  :Heart:  Raspametim se i znam da je sva ona muka na početku bila vrijedna ovog užitka...  :Heart:

----------


## Linda

Kad se vratim s posla, pa još na vratima, čim me vidi, doleti i počne mljackati kao da je vidjela najslađu čokoladu.   :Mljac:  Onda cupka i viče "Mama! Mama!" sve dok ne skinem kaput i operem ruke, a kad je uzmem... ne znam koja više uživa, ona ili ja.  :Heart:

----------


## Jelka

Joj što mi je prekrasan ovaj topic.   :Zaljubljen:  

Ja opalim kad ne pogodi bradavicu pa počne cicati malo sastrane, areolu. Ili kad poluplače, ja ju stavim na ruku u položaj za cikanje, a ona počne ispuštati nekakve smiješne zvukove, ruke joj počnu drhtiti, sve dok ne podignem majcu. Ili kad pustu ciku, pa se sekundu kasnije baci na nju brzinom svjetlosti. I tak u nedogled...   :Grin:

----------


## Honey

> I super mi je što i na mene dojenje djeluje smirujuće, pustim sve ostale brige, baš se smirim.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> živa istina!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Prilikom dojenja se izlučuje hormon endorfin koji ima umirujuće djelovanje.

----------


## Dragonfly

Najljepši trenutak - kad sam se vratila iz bolnice sva uplašena da neće prihvatiti ciku jer je tri dana hranjena na bočicu, ali ona se bacila na nju pohlepno kao nikad do tad! 

Nema boljeg od mamine cike!

----------


## DaDo

ajam svaka čast za temu..
meni je najjače kad mi sjedi u krilu i diže mi majcu i prikopča se ovako sjedećki samo za gušt i onda se odmakne i ciči od zadovoljstva..i nakon što se najela za ručak i ja mislim da više ne stane ni rižica u mali trbuh, a ona raspali još svoju ciku..e da i naravno kad me nježno, nježno gladi dok se hrani i gleda me pogledom punim prepunim ljubavi.. taj je pogled razlog za život  :Heart:

----------


## ajam

Hvala!
Zaboravih na svoju listu dodati bacanje na ciku s kakvih pola metra udaljenosti, i naravno mljackanje.

----------


## bobaibeba

> Kasnije mi je bilo najmilije kad doji, pa podigne sarmerski zaljubljeni pogled prema meni a bradavicu ne pusta - onda se nasmije od-uha-do-uha, a jezik mu malo proviri jer grcevoti pritiska bradavicu da je ne izgubi!


I meni je taj osmjeh i pogled sa cice najljepši na svijetu i ništa ga ne može zamijeniti.
Zbog njega bi imala još puuuuno dječice,da to stalno ispočetka doživljavam!!!!!!  :Heart:

----------


## cekana

...a kad su veći....pa jurcaju i divljaju okolo a onda dotrče na siku, pa se smire ko novorođenčad   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Balarosa

Ovo sve skupa bi trebalo tiskati na Rodine letke o dojenju  :Smile:

----------


## Klementina

Uživamo u svakoj sekundi cicanja ... a na kraju cica dobije pusu a ja uputu sa ju "spremim u gudnjak jer joj je hadno i mora se punit'".

----------


## tonka76

Tek dojimo 6 tjedana pa nemamo bas previse stvari na raspolaganju. Ali za sada najljepse je kada se nacica pa se nasmijesi u snu jos sa cicom u ustima koja su puna mlijeka. Posto sam jos uvijek pod utjecajem hormona oci mi se napune suzama kad to napravi...I pocela me mazit rukicama po grudima, pa nam je to nova fora.

----------


## Mum2Be

A kad on u miru cica, onda ga nesto omete, zbunjeno i ozbiljno me pogleda, zatim viid da je sve u redu, pa se opet sa smijeskom vrati na cicu.
Ja bi ga onda stalno ometala   :Grin:

----------


## lara01

Osmijeh od uha do uha kada me vidi da dižem majicu,
zaljubljeni pogled u ciku sekudnu prije nego ju strpa u usta, pa ono preslatko mljackanje ili trenutak u kojem bljucne, nasmije se i kao mala pirana ponovo se baci na ciku.....

----------


## Riana

> Uživamo u svakoj sekundi cicanja ... a na kraju cica dobije pusu a ja uputu sa ju "spremim u gudnjak jer joj je hadno i mora se punit'".


Ovo mi je super.  :Laughing:  

moja sva treperi, kad vidi da džem majicu. tako spokojno spava na grudima sa zizijem u ustima. često tak uzdiše, kao sad je na svojem, doma. zove zizi, zizi, mazi se, jede, pusti, prstićima petlja po bradavici i opet zizi, zizi, pa se baci natrag na posao.  :Saint:

----------


## Klementina

Jutarnja sličica: Mala topla, tek probuđena curica na maminoj cici pod pokrivačem, jednom rukicom drži „bobu“ (bradavicu) „slobodne“ cice, a drugom provjerava spava li tata i ima li namjeru da ustane … nema mrdanja iz kreveta dok šefica ne odredi …

----------


## Storma

kad je bila mala :
-spavala ali cvrsto desnima drzala ciku da ne pobjegne
-drzala zadnji guc mlijeka "za poslije"
-kada zaspe pa se sa strane vide usne i mrva jezika i tuitamo koji put povuce
-rezanje s cikom u ustima na pridoslice   :Laughing:  
...
kada je veca:
-iscekivanje cike
-siroki osmjeh kad ju vidi
-da bebi (lutki/medi/komegod) da papa ciku, trepne dvaput i kaze :it (iš), moja tita pa se baci na ciku
-pokusaj pristekavanja preko odjece

best ever: rumeni obrazi nakon podoja
-u zadnje vrijeme "mama, mamite, daj papati cikicu samo malo malo svojoj maloj maloj tuliti (curici)"

----------


## Jelka

Storma, sva sam se rastopila.   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ador

Najljepše mi je kad u toku noći počne ustima ići za sisom, prikopča se i onako fino vuče, da može mislim da bi mljackao od užitka. Na kraju podoja samo glavicu odloži na siku i zaspe-ovaj dio je meni osobno najdraži  :Heart:

----------


## Rhea

Uvijek nam je bilo prekrasno, ali sad kad je veći,  svakim danom nam sve više raste zaljubljenost u dojenje. 
Meni je tako slatko kad se M. igra na podu na drugom kraju sobe, a kad ja spomenem _čiču_, on se u stotinki sekunde okrene otvorenih ustiju i trči prema meni sav pun sreće, a još slađe kad se pojavim na vratima s posla, a on toliko nestrpljivo čeka da se skinem, i onda se baci na nju toliko zaljubljeno,uhvati je rukicama, okice mu sjaje... koja je to sreća  :Heart:

----------


## Jelka

Ajme, jedva čekam da Jana naraste...   :Zaljubljen:   Iako ne bih ovaj period mijenjala ni za što.   :Grin:

----------


## Storma

Jele, jos malo pa ce i tvoja tako   :Love:  
prekrasno je kad su mali, pa vidis koliko im je lijepo
al kad su veci, pa se znaju izraziti...potpuno nova dimenzija 
(btw. ono "malo, malo" je novi fora izraz , al kako to njezno i slatko kazeeeeeeeeeee)

----------


## Honey

Kad dođem s posla i zagrlim ga, on zagrli mene, obavezno slijedi pitanje: "A cica?"
Po njegovom bi ja već na vratima morala izvaditi ciku   :Laughing:

----------


## rinama

Jučer sam bila svjedok jedne prekrasne situacije u čekaonici Zagrebačke bolnice.
Mama trudnica dovela je svoga sinčića od neke otprilike dvije godine u bolnicu na pregled. Kako je bila puna čekaonica ljudi, a mali čovječuljak se nekako osjećao nesiguran, tražio je mamu: daj mama molim te malo, ona ga je posjela u krilo vješto namjestivši  sinčića na svoju ciku, a pazeći pritom da ostane dovoljno mjesta za njenu bebu u zaobljenom trbušćiću. On se tako lijepo umirio i gledao svojim prekrasnim okicama okolo po čekaonici i našao utjehu tamo gdje se osjeća najsigurnije u zagrljaju, na ciki svoje trudne mame, još uvijek dojilice. Kad se dijete umirilo sam se odmaknuo od cike i hrabro spustio na svoje noge, rekavši: sad sam dobro!
Bilo je to nešto prekrasno što će mi zauvijek ostati u sjećanju i podsjećati me na prekrasne dane koje sam provela dojeći svoja dva sina.  :Heart:

----------


## dorotea24

kad se onako hlapljivp baci na nju, zastenje ko da u životu nije jeo i zgrabi ju svom snagom :D 
kada ga netko pokuša dozvati dok sisa, a on samo hladno nastavi kao da ništa oko njega ne postoji

----------


## leonisa

> kad zaokrene ocima od miline, kad primi siku





> Najljepše u dojenju mi je što mi dijete cijelim svojim biće pokazuje kako uživa i tako sam sretna što joj mogu priuštiti nešto što joj nosi tako silnu sreću i zadovoljstvo.





> meni je najslađe kad se mazi sa svojom cikom, drži otvorena usta i maše glavicom lijevo desno, dodirujući cicu. Obično joj pritom i nešto govori (guguće)





> meni je najlijepse kad se nasmije sa cikom u ustima pogled u mene i osmjeh preko cijelog liceka ,joj obozavam dojit


  :Heart:  

kada pusti ciku i s rukama mazi bradavicu, sapuce joj, krisom gleda mene i smije se...pusti ciku, pogleda okolo i onda odjednom ko munja zamahne glavom i usise ju kao da mi zeli reci "kud si je pocela spremati, nisam jos zavrsila s njom"...kada zaspe sa cikom i kada se krenem odstekat, a ona u snu trazi ustima di je nestala...kada mice majicu tako da moze drzati u ruci golu ciku...kad joj se slijeva niz bradu...i naravno, mali somic- nesto premedeno, presavrseno- novorodjence koje trazi bradavicu dok lezi kraj cike  :Heart:   i jos puno, puno toga

zaljubljena u dojenje  :Smile:

----------


## ornela_m

Sjetila sam se ove teme jer neki dan sam napokon docekala da mi se moj mali djecacic osmjehne za vrijeme naseg posebnog druzenja. Nezaboravan trenutak kada se odmaknuo od mene u sred dojenja, pogledao u oci, nasmijao se od uha do uha i vratio nazad na siku. Bila sam u transu.

Najljepse mi je... puno toga. Gledati to malo bice i znati da tako lijepo raste samo zbog i od mlijeka. Najljepse mi je znati da mu daljem najbolji moguci start u zivot. Obozavam kad me nevino i ozbiljno gleda svojim krupnim okicama dok ga dojim. 
Bas kao sto napisa *leonisa* u postu iznad i ja sam "zaljubljena u dojenje".

----------


## Ana :-)

Što mi je najljepše kod dojenja.......apsolutno sve   :Heart:  .

Onaj pogled dok cika, onaj smiješak...ali nije to običan smiješak to je smiješak pun zadovoljstva, sreće i ljubavi...nitko mi se nikada nije smiješio kao on.
Najljepše mi je kada spava sa cicom u ustima i kada je ja pokušam izvući a on nastavi dalje sisati samo da je ne uzmem.
Najljepše mi je kada dođe onaj trenutak da ga nahranim i u tom trenutku postojimo samo ja i on....taj trenutak se sa ničim ne može mjeriti   :Heart:

----------


## Inka

ili kad vidi da otkopčavam grudnjak pa pogledom fiksira cicu, maše rukama i nogama i ubrzano diše, tih predugih joj par sekundi  :Grin:

----------


## Candy

Koja predivna tema...
moj sinčić stalno mazi siku dok papa, a kad mu rukica dođe na tkaninu, onda brzo miče i opet traži kožu. 
Najljepši mi je onaj zahvalni pogled, točno govori, mama, hvala ti, tako mi je lijepo. A najsmješnije mi je kad se baci na siku kao pirana totalno brzo, i još napravi zvukić-aaam. Kaže moja sestra da je jako sladak, ali da ga se treba kloniti dok jede jer je kao ajkula.

----------


## karfiolčić

Uf davno je to bilo..... Ali moram reći da mi je najljepše grepkanje sa malim prstićima i noktićima po svojoj omiljenoj hranilici.....  :Grin:

----------


## Sanjica

Meni je najdražesnije kad bebe, ne otvarajući oći, kao mali, slijepi peseki, mlate glavom lijevo-desno, dašću i po mirisu traže bradavicu... Pa kad pronađu, od onog silnog uzbuđenja i nervoze zavlada u sekundi predivan mir i spokoj!

Ili moj veliki, gotovo trogodišnjak, zaleti se pod prozor dnevnog boravka i viče na sav glas:"Maamaaa, daj dođiiiii!" Javi mu se tata i kaže:"Šta je bilo?"

A on opet:"Mamaaa, daj dođiii!" Pa tata opet:"Šta hoćeš?!"

"Hoćuuuu ciiiikuuuu!"  :Heart:

----------


## Layla

> Inka Postano: pet svi 04, 2007 9:53 am    Naslov:  
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ili kad vidi da otkopčavam grudnjak pa pogledom fiksira cicu, maše rukama i nogama i ubrzano diše, tih predugih joj par sekundi


I meni je to slatko...on se sav uznemiri, baš kao da ju nije vidio stoljećima, a ne prije sat vremena  :D

----------


## we&baby

moju djevojcicu dojim tek 2 mjeseca.
sad sam tuzna ako pomislim da ce doci dan kad cu prestati...jer dok sam bila trudna mislila sam da ne postoji vise niti jedno takvo stanje u kojem je majka toliko bliska djetetu. ali postoji! to je dojenje...

najljepsi je pogled na vlastito dojete pod grudima. cim ju polegnem na ruke blizu cike, odmah se umiri jer zna da je "tu nesto super"...

..i da: nikad jos nisam dozivjela da ciku NE ZELI...ako je i sita, uvijek nade neko drugo zadovoljstvo.  :Heart:  

..nema tog placa kojeg cika ne moze umiriti   :Saint:

----------


## škorpion

Topim se od vaših odgovora  :Heart:  

Mi smo još maaaali,tek mjesec i 8 dana,ali neopisivo lijepo je gledati dijete kad sretno zaspe,sa osmjehom na licu...  :Zaljubljen:  

Svoju stariju kćer dojila sam 18 mj.,nikad neću zaboraviti dan kad sam vješala zavjesu a ona mi veli-mama,odi doje.Pitam ju-zašto,srce? A ona odgovori-oću zizija papati  :Heart:  Još dan danas se sjećam kako je bila obučena,kakav pogled mi je uputila,one slatke plave kovrčice  :Heart:  ...a sad je velika pametna cura od pet godina  :Zaljubljen:  

Uživajte što dulje možete,djeca previše brzo narastu i osamostale se  :Sad:

----------


## div

I nama je sve to lijepo što ste napisale ,i mi cikimo,dao bog što duže jer ljepšeg osjećaja nema kao što je dojenje  :Love:  
BAŠ SMO SRETNICE  :Love:  
__________

D 1998.
I 2007.

----------


## Thlaspi

P. ima 3 tjedna i 3 dana i dojenje nam ide manje-više ok... 
ja nemam problema s količinom mlijeka, bradavice su se naviknule, ne stvaraju mi se kvrge u dojkama jer P. sve lijepo izvuče, samo što mi brzo zaspi na dojci pa ga često moram buditi dok papa ali i to se mijenja, svakim danom je sve jači... da ne skrećem puno s teme...
najljepše mi je kad se napapa pa čvrsto stisne usnice jednu preko druge tako da mu skoro pobijele... kao da time kaže "bilo mi je dosta i fino i ne dam nikome ni gutljaja"...  :Smile:  a u zadnje vrijeme je i mlijeko jače krenulo pa mu dok papa ponekad curi sa strrne po bradi jer ne stigne tako brzo povući... poslije smo ljepljivi i on i ja   :Love:  
uglavnom, cijeli taj doživljaj je nešto posebno  :Heart:

----------


## (maša)

najljepše od svega mi je kad malo zakunja na sisi pa se onda probudi i odvali osmjeh od uha do uha (ko ono pa još si tu...jeeeee) i onda zabije cijelu glavu u sisu (malo se pomazi)  pa nastavi sisat,.....rastopim se svaki put..... :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## papalina

najljepši mi je užitak slušati zvuk koji prozvodi kad doji-mmmmmm-čuje se u cijelom stanu...i prvo dijete mi ga je proizvodilo...i sve ostalo da ne nabrajam....ma dojenje je nešto najljepše.....

----------


## corny

...na svijetu.   :Love:

----------


## split

Prvu kćer sam dojila do godine bez kapi mililitra. Drugu, silom prilika, 20 dana sam hranila bemimilom tijekom relaktacije (uspješne). Užasan osjećaj davat bocu Beba guca - pa povraća užas.
Žao mi je žena koje ne doje. Nekidan sam u ambulanti vidila malu bebu kako joj mama daje bocu i došlo mi je da se uvatim za glavu.
Meni je najslađe kad se nasmije, pogleda me i ne pušta bradavicu.
To je kao MAMA HVALA.

----------


## tibica

Sve što je povezano s dojenjem meni je lijepo. I oni prvi dani kad je stalno bila na ciki. I kad je cijelu noć ležala kraj mene sa cikom u ustima a ja se budila ujutro ukočena. I kad smo proveli 7 dana u krevetu zbog skoka u razvoju. I kad je teško i kad je lako...sve je lijepo.
Meni je najljepše kad zaspi na ciki, ja joj izvadim bradavicu iz usta, a ona još par minuta miče donju vilicu i mljacka jezikom kao da joj je bradavica još u ustima.
I kada licka bradavicu i smije se.
Ma joj, sve mi je lijepo, ne mogu se odlučiti.

----------


## big milky mum

čitam i suze mi idu od vaših odgovora! 
 stvarno je kod dojenja sve prekrasno!
moj Goran zna  kad cica malo zastati i pogledati me pa se mi nasmije 
i onda dalje papa! topim se kad to napravi!    :Heart:  
 i da obožavom kako me primi s ručicama kad papa! 
i njegovo mljackanje kad je gotov- ma dojenje je prekrasan dio majčinstva!   :Heart:

----------


## belurka

Meni je najdraze kad se pocne hihotat kad ju polegnem da doji. Sreca neopisiva, smije se, okrece prema meni. 
A ako ciki nije u ustima za 10sec onda poludi. Za krepat!

----------


## bauba

:Zaljubljen:  

Ni ja ne mogu izdvojiti što je najljepše dok doji no kada zaspe dok se napapa i stavi ruku na bradavicu točno kao "_moja si i ne mrdaj nigdje..._ rastopim se.

----------


## Dora06

Sad mi postaje još lijepše i zanimljivije jer je počela govoriti.
Kad cica znam je pitati onako iz fore što pije, a ona veli mjeko.
Pitam je ima li, a ona kaže nema,no onda brzo zine i veli joššš.
 :Laughing:

----------


## disa

Ovo je najljepsi dio ovog foruma  :Grin:  
Sve je najljepse  :Heart:  
Kad jede,kad je gladan pa ja legnem pored njega a on ceka ciku i mase rukama brzo brzo..kad izvadim ciku iz usta a on i dalje mice donju usnu kao kad jede...kad ciki i cuje se ono mmmmmm
ma sve je divno  :Love:

----------


## mmmama

Kad papa i glasno mumlja u ritmu: m-m-m...... m-m-m... m-m-m... m-m-m... m-m-m.... m-m-m......

----------


## vissnja

Noću u polusnu krene da se vrti i kenjka, ja joj se približim, zadignem majicu i dok se nameštam pored nje, a cika joj miriše pod nosom, ona se u snu glasno smeje. A onda tišina.... i u mraku se samo čuje gutanje.

 :Heart:

----------


## Olivija

Meni je svaka faza bila posebna: od tih prvih zahvalnih pogleda i osmijeha, pa kasnije veselog cičanja kada vidi što mu se sprema (otkopčavanje), do akrobatskih poza (a je'l mogu i ovako?) i jutrošnjeg planinarenja preko mog trbuha da bi došao do "druge"...

Stvarno mi je svaka faza donijela posebno zadovoljstvo...   :Heart:

----------


## Gdja K.

> Dora06:Sad mi postaje još lijepše i zanimljivije jer je počela govoriti. 
> Kad cica znam je pitati onako iz fore što pije, a ona veli mjeko. 
> Pitam je ima li, a ona kaže nema,no onda brzo zine i veli joššš


Ovako i moja Lu, samo kad ju ja pitam ima li mlijeka, ona rukama uhvati bradavicu i kad izađe kap, dvije, naceri se, kaže njam,njam, mjeko ima i licne jezikom. Umrem od smijeha svaki put.
U zadnje vrijeme čak rukama provjerava da li ima mlijeka prije samog cicanja....  :Heart:

----------


## ajam

Evo, prošlo je više od godinu dana otkako sam otvorila ovu temu. Mi i dalje vrijedno dojimo, ali se puno stvari promjenilo.
Mlijeko mu više ne curi niz bradu, a ono što iscuri iz cice, pokupi žlicom   :Laughing:   (to mu je nova fora)
Ali, jedno je ostalo isto - osmjeh na licu kada vidi da mama diže majicu!

----------


## Anci

ajam, prekrasnu temu si otvorila
sve ono što ja osjećam u vezi dojenja- piše u tvom potpisu...  :Heart:

----------


## ribice

> meni je najlijepse kad se nasmije sa cikom u ustima pogled u mene i osmjeh preko cijelog liceka ,joj obozavam dojit


Potpisujem

----------


## Sirius Black

Samo da pokažem moj novi avatar  :D

----------


## salen

> Kad ga nasmijavam, a on ne želi pustiti ciku, nego mi se naglas cereka s njom u ustima. U životu nisam vidjela ljepši prizor.


potpisujem.
Smiješan mi je i kad čeka da izvadim cicu pa od radosti i iščekivanja počne vriskati i sav se uzvrpolji  :Laughing:

----------


## devet_mjeseci

Meni nema ničeg ljepšeg nego kad počne mahati rukicama kad vidi cicu, odvali osmjeh od uha do uha, a sa rukicama me nježno primi i sklopi oči... A taj dodir malene ručice je nešto što ne bih mijenjala ni za što na svijetu.   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Inka

mi smo počeli s akrobatskim dojenjem, bacanje na sve strane i rastezanje bradavice. ja ležim, ona zine kao som i potrbuške se baci na cicu, okrene glavu na stranu pa se gledamo, ja je mazim po kosi i tako skoro zaspe. onda se prevali na krevet i tiho govori "daaaa" (čitaj: draga) i mazi me po licu.   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## zhabica

joj stvarno je super tema, bas za dusu...   :Heart:  
mi smo jos pocetnici tek tri ipo mjeseca sli necu nikad zaboravit trenutak u 5!!! tjednu kad se moj mali zabac napapao, odvojio od sike sa smjeskom i poceo sa mnom "razgovarat" aggrrrrrhh, aguu, aggggrrrhh, pa ja njemu ljubavi, sreco, najdraze moje, mama te voli, a on mi vraca opet aggrrrrrhh, aguu, aggggrrrhh i to je trajalo poprilicno dugo, moja mama nas je gledala i plakala od tada su nam to redovite scene, posebno kad nije puno gladan, samo se sad malo "popricamo" pa se opet vrati i malo posise, pa onda opet popricamo pa se vrati siki i tako to zna trajat dugo pri tom mu je osmjeh najveci i sav se topi a ja sva u oblacima. onad je imao obicaj stavit rukicu na siku a od prije 3 tjedna me mazi tom rukicom po siki dok papa. ili namjesti prstice pored usta i lagano pritisce, ma preslatko, vec se poceo okretat na bok kad ga mijenjam a jucer se prvi put put okrenuo na bok kad sam ga isla podojit, od nestrpljenja se okrenuo prema siki na bok i sa obje rukice je uhvatio i poceo sisat, smjeh me uhvatio koliko je bio nestrpljiv.
a onaj mir i trans koji osijecam dok dojimo... a tek njegov zaljubljeni pogled, osmjeh ( sa bradavicom u ustima), nista mi ne moze te trenutke pokvarit  :Smile:  nadam se da ce dugo potrajat  :Smile:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Kad je samo zedna pa malo popije, pa se osmjehuje i nesto mi brblja i veseli se
Kad mase rucicama od nestpljenja kad ce, kad ce
Kad me njezno mazi mekom, malom rucicom po obrazu, dok doji
Ima toga jos, nadopunit cu...   :Heart:

----------


## dramica

najljepše mi je kad ležim na leđima i popne se na mene primi ciku i odma nasloni glavicu kao da je pao u trans,smijali smo se kada je počeo govoriti "Anja" jer smo mislili da zbog nježnosti kojom to kaže spominje nekog malog plavog komada, ali on tako zove svoje cike  :Smile:

----------


## Yorkica

> meni je najlijepse kad se nasmije sa cikom u ustima pogled u mene i osmjeh preko cijelog liceka ,joj obozavam dojit


Joj...potpuno ista situacija  :D   :Heart:

----------


## (maša)

počeo je nakon cicanja kad zaspe, okrene se na leđa i rukom primi bradavicu koju je dojio.....a počeo je i gurat ruku u grudnjak i nađe drugu bradavicu i onda je primi i mazi dok doji 1.   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Meni je pocela "istrazivati" lice dok jede, pa cak i u snu. Bas   :Heart:

----------


## jadro

kako mi je milo oko srca kad sve ovo citam, pa se sjetim   :Heart:  ..cak mogu osjetiti to grebanje po "hranilici", vidjeti taj osmjeh sa bradavicom u ustima, kad u snu, zatvorenih ociju vrti glavicom i trazi, kad primi cicu sa obje ruke...da ne nabrajam, jer vec je sve receno   :Heart:

----------


## macka

mi smo još maleni, pa nam je za sada najdraže mamu grebati noktićima po ciki   :Heart:  
prekrasno mi je čitati ovaj topic, svaki put se sva rastopim   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## zhabica

> Meni je pocela "istrazivati" lice dok jede, pa cak i u snu. Bas


jooooooooooooj ja se rastapam kad mi zabac to radi, i to radi taaaaaaako njeeeeeeeezno da se ne mogu otet dojmu kako smo oboje zaljubljeni jedno u drugo  :Zaljubljen:  onako drzi ciku u ustima, gleda me i onda njezno pruzi rukicu i prsticima lagano dodiruje po nosu, pa ustima, obrazu... ma jooooooooj topim se kad se sjetim   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## cuckalica

> Meni je pocela "istrazivati" lice dok jede, pa cak i u snu. Bas


I moja to radi, naročito navečer, kad je uspavljujem, rukicom traži moje lice.
A prije nego zaspe obavezno me drži za ruku tj prst i kako dublje tone u san, tako stisak popušta.
I nakon kupanja, a prije hranjenja, kad je stavljam u krevet, već zna šta se sprema, počne se migoljit , gledat i pružat ruke u pravcu sisa, a kad ja zadignem majicu postane euforična i zgrabi sisu sa obadvije ruke i strpa u usta prije nego ja uspijem leći pokraj nje   :Laughing: 
Sad kad sam počela mogla bih ovako nabrajat do sutra...uglavnom, sve u vezi dojenja mi je najdraže   :Heart:

----------


## zhabica

> uglavnom, sve u vezi dojenja mi je najdraže


potpis   :Love:

----------


## Anci

Moja J. slabo priča pa mi je super kad želi sisati viče : mama, mama, mama!!!! Da!!!

Sama si odgovara jer obično je pitam jel bi sisala. Sad me pretekne  :Smile:

----------


## Freyja

Sve je prekrasno u dojenju. Najsmješniji su mi bili trenuci kada je već bio stariji - 27, 28 mjeseci i kad bi se u žaru igre prištekao i onda bi počeo cicati, ali mi je morao reći još nešto jako važno i naglo bi ispustio cicu, a iz cice curi mlijeko i šprica ga po licu, a on grca od smijeha. To mu je čak postala fora, pa bi to znao namjerno raditi  :Heart:  .

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Moja M kad je gladna, tak me zaljubljeno gleda.   :Heart:  I pruza rukice prema meni ako je tata nosi. Po novom moram pjevati dok dojim.   :Laughing:  Inace joj nisam zanimljiva. Cim zapjevam, gleda me u oci i smjeska se s dojkom u ustima. Onda kad mlijeko naidje, baci se na posao.   :Laughing:

----------


## (maša)

M. ima novu foru...kad hoće cicat ako ga nosim ili je u MT počne me lupat po dekolteu i nešto vikat i gura prst u majicu  :Laughing:

----------


## astral

Podižem temu jer je predivna i potpisujem sve mame jer dojenje je zaista predivno iskustvo   :Heart:   (dojim tek tri mjeseca i obžavam to!)

----------


## kahna

Predivna tema   :Heart:  
Obožavam kad doji na stojećki pa se kao malo nagne naprijed, isprči guzu i ljulja s njom lijevo desno.
I kad se smije sa sikom u ustima.
A najjače je bilo kad ga je MM nasmijavao pa ga je od smijeha "popljuvao" s mlijekom   :Laughing:

----------


## manal

meni je divno gledati ga kako me grebucka ili gnječi siku objema rukicama, kao oni milchtritte kod mačića... 
njegova je fora još kao neka igra skrivača - siki, ugleda tatu u sobi, nasmije mu se, pa se kao sakrije kod mene na siku, pa opet proviri gdje je tata...   :Smile:   :Heart:

----------


## Lucky2

Iako nažalost ne cicamo od studenog 2007., još mi se lijepo sjetit tih trenutaka   :Heart:  

Najljepše mi je bilo kad sam ga gledala kako spava, još kao vrlo malu bebicu, a on bi najedanput počeo cicati. Sigurno je sanjao cicu   :Heart:

----------


## crnka84

da malo podignem ovu predivnu temu.... :Heart: 

sto volim....a joooj..... 

obozavam to njegovo zadovoljno mljackanje i "uzdahe"
kada rukicama prelazi preko cica kao da ih mazi.......
kada me gleda i smješi se
kad ispusti cicu i bude sav musav oko usta  :Laughing: 
kada nakon finog obroka sav sretan "priča" sa mnom......
kada me čvrsto drži za prst......

ma volim i obozavam sve, i nadam se sto duzem stazu  :Klap:  :Grin:  :Heart:

----------


## kavofob

koja super tema, sva sam se raznježila  :Heart: 

dakle, moje iskustvo je malo drugačije. naše dojenje je prvih tjedana pa čak i mjeseci bilo sve samo ne lijepo...jaako bolno, naporno, iscrpljujuće, frustrirajuće...you name it! i sto puta sam znala kroz zube promrsiti da ću zadaviti golim rukama svakog tko mi kaže da je dojenje divno i prekrasno  :Laughing: 

i sad mi je zapravo najljepše kad me ona zaljubljeno gleda preko sike, a ja se rastopim i sjetim tih teških početaka...i tako sam sretna što smo uspjele i što konačno nemam želju nikoga zadaviti više  :Grin:

----------


## bijelko

sve je već rečeno, uz to što oboje uživamo u dojenju najslađe mi je kad sjednem a tata ga prinosi k meni. istog trena ispušta sve iz ruku i čeka siku, pa nabije nosić unutra i navali. i ono kad završi pa bude sav mastan po obrazima... a kad ju je prvi put primio rukicama, to nikad neću zaboravit....

----------


## 2xmama

:Zaljubljen: 
potpis na sve plus još i ovo:
-galama(ne plač) kad je gladan(ili nije,ali želi ciku) kao: "pa jel ti mene čuješ,daj mi moju ciku"
-kad ga postavim u položaj za dojenje i pomaknem majicu kako zaokruži usne i počne s "o....o...o...o.." do "ooooooo" kad otkopčam grudnjak, pri tome mašući ručicama i prstićima da ju što prije dohvati
-kad se prišteka,a ručicom mazi drugu ciku,pa dohvati grudnjak i drži ga da slučajno cika ne pobjegne
-kad objema ručicama obuhvati ciku, mazi ju i dudajući mumlja kao medo
-kad se u snu izvija prema ciki njušeći ju izdaleka
-kad mu,opet u snu,cika ispadne iz usta pa miče glavicu, kako je netko zgodno već napisao, kao mali peso i sauga, pa makar i pokraj bradavice - a kad ju dohvati, poduda 1-2x pa blaženo zaspi....glavno da je ona tu....
i još puuuuno,puuuunoooo takvih trenutaka :Love:

----------


## Vishnja

> sada mi je super kada siki po noći, pa kada se nacica, okrene se na drugu stranu i još par puta zamljacka, duboko uzdahne i nastavi spavati   
> ....svaki put se rastopim i zaspem sa smješkom na licu


ovo moj malecki radi odnedavno...i predivno mi je. kao i poslednji gutljaj koji ne proguta jer je zaspao...kao i "trans" u koji padne od sreće...kao i sve... :Heart:

----------


## babuska28

...kad me drži za ruku dok doji, a ja mu počnem s rukicom raditi gore-dolje-lijevo-desno...na to puca od smijeha ali ciku ne ispušta...
...kad se najede ali bi se još mazio pa sa cikom u ustima radi "aaa..puuuuu" a mlijeko prska svuda okolo a on se smije...
...kad usred noći samo osjetim kako se prikačio sam...
...kad doji a netko je blizu, pa se malo okrene, izaziva pogledom i osmjehom i onda brzo glavom sa osmjehom pocucla još 2-3 puta i nastavi izazivazi tu osobu...

----------


## selena

najljepše mi je kad me zaljubljeno gleda preko cike. Puno puta bi zaspala na cici i danju, i ja bih tako rado ostala kraj nje i sklupčala se oko nje onako kako znaju samo mame koje doje, ali kako moram brinuti i za drugo dijete ja se moram dignuti a ona me onako snena i zbunjena gleda kao ¨što je sad ovo, što se događa, zašto odlazi moja cica?¨.

----------


## SikaPika

Kad je bila malecka beba, znala bi sikiti i onda zaspati na siki kao na najmekšem jastučiću. To mi je bilo prekrasno! 

A sada, sada mi je preslatko kada se probudi noću snena i onda jednu rukicu zavuče ispod mene, zagrli me, a drugom mazi drugu siku. Voljela bih vječno zapamtiti taj prekrasan osjećaj nježnosti, privrženosti i ljubavi. 

A kada je budna. O, to je druga priča, ona duhovita. Zaskače ju, mljacka, istodobno vrti drugu bradavicu kao kakav gumbić, udara me po stomaku, siki na stojećki, na klečećki, na meni, ispod mene. Nekada se umori pa zaspe (kao danas) na meni, sa sikom u ustima. 

Nekada pobjegne na drugi kraj kreveta pa ju moram plašiti da će joj ovčica popapati mlijeko (primaknem ovčicu siki), a onda brže bolje dođe i šnjapi ju, povuče par puta pa onda i sama uzme ovčicu i da joj da papa njezinu siku. 

A kada je gladna, onda svakom rukom uhvati po jednu pa ih stišće, gnjuri glavicu u dekolte, saginje se, najradije bi preko majice...

Ah to prekrasno dojenje!

----------


## malecna86

od svih trenutaka najdrazi mi je gore vec opisani-kad navace doji,pa zavrsi okrene glavicu i onda usnicama mljacka,ma pojela bi ga istog trena!
ili kad ceka da je izvadim,a on otvori usta i uzdise ko da 3 dana nije jeo,i kad mi se smije a ne ispusta je...

----------

